# Ostrich vinyl is here



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

I just got this in. Brand new stuff. Can be used for just about anything, Tops, seats or whatever you want.

PM me if interested.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

can u show the backing please...


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

how much a yard??? Look good on the top on my linc....


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Feb 23 2005, 09:15 PM
> *can u show the backing please...
> [snapback]2768053[/snapback]​*


Its the same as any regular vinyl.

Its $16.95 a yard plus shipping


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

had those for a while. ostrich, alligator and snake


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Feb 24 2005, 06:07 PM
> *had those for a while. ostrich, alligator and snake
> [snapback]2772281[/snapback]​*


what is your price?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Its the same as any regular vinyl.
> 
> Its $16.95 a yard plus shipping
> [snapback]2768357[/snapback]​*


how does it measure ????width???


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

THA OFF-WHITE OSTRICH WOULD LOOK GOOD IN THA GUTS OF A RED INT. 2-TONE THA PANELS & SEAT IN MY ELDAWG.


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Feb 24 2005, 06:07 PM
> *had those for a while. ostrich, alligator and snake
> [snapback]2772281[/snapback]​*



price me that 4th tan ostrich shipped to 72006, 4 yards, I'm gonna have to see if my supplier has that


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Feb 24 2005, 06:07 PM
> *had those for a while. ostrich, alligator and snake
> [snapback]2772281[/snapback]​*


how much for red ostrich??


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Wow that stuff is super nice...


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 25 2005, 12:08 AM
> *what is your price?
> [snapback]2774183[/snapback]​*


your price is probably cheaper cause i get it shipped from the states then i'd have to re ship it back. i'm selling it for 40 canadian, 30 us a yard.


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2005, 05:52 PM
> *I just got this in. Brand new stuff. Can be used for just about anything, Tops, seats or whatever you want.
> 
> PM me if interested.
> [snapback]2767319[/snapback]​*


can you get other colors???


----------



## latincartel (Jan 12, 2005)

liv4lacs do you have any continental kits for sale right now.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

That might look tight on my 64 as inserts, what other fabric would look good with that?


----------



## pimpin' life (Mar 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 2 2005, 06:28 PM
> *That might look tight on my 64 as inserts, what other fabric would look good with that?
> [snapback]2800068[/snapback]​*


i'm doing an interior in my boys 63 rag. burgundy vinyl with white ostrich inserts.


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpin' life_@Mar 3 2005, 12:34 PM
> *i'm doing an interior in my boys 63 rag. burgundy vinyl with white ostrich inserts.
> [snapback]2803424[/snapback]​*


YOU DOIN MINE NEXT G?  





JUST CLOWNIN'. WISH I COULD AFFORD IT. IM SO BROKE I CAN'T EVEN PAY ATTENTION.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

Whats the width??? Is it 1yrd sq. for $16.95


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twotons_@Mar 4 2005, 07:07 AM
> *Whats the width??? Is it 1yrd sq. for $16.95
> [snapback]2807266[/snapback]​*


It's 54 inches wide.


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Feb 23 2005, 04:52 PM
> *I just got this in. Brand new stuff. Can be used for just about anything, Tops, seats or whatever you want.
> 
> PM me if interested.
> [snapback]2767319[/snapback]​*


HEY I WAS THINKING ABOUT GOING WITH THE AVESTRUSE LOOK FOR MY RIDE(WHICH I HOPE I GET SOON  ),I'LL HIT YOU UP


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HEY I CAN GET THE NIKE SWOOSH SIGN ON THERE LIKE CHINGO BLING :biggrin:


----------



## aneantony22 (Mar 10, 2005)

I need to know how to order the ostrich and gator vinyl! You can reach me at [email protected]. I will need about 10-15 yards.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aneantony22_@Mar 9 2005, 07:13 PM
> *I need to know how to order the ostrich and gator vinyl! You can reach me at [email protected]. I will need about 10-15 yards.
> [snapback]2830300[/snapback]​*


HIT UP LIV4LACS HE'LL TAKE CARE OF YOU


----------



## aneantony22 (Mar 10, 2005)

I did and he didnt get in contact with me yet


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aneantony22_@Mar 10 2005, 11:42 AM
> *I did and he didnt get in contact with me yet
> [snapback]2833283[/snapback]​*


KEEP TRYING :biggrin:


----------



## boeski (Mar 24, 2005)

Liv4Lacs, is there anyway I can get a sample of the Black Ostrich


----------



## Slabhurta (Feb 18, 2002)

tt


----------

